# Bark Collar is a success



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I wanted to post this in a separate thread for those of you who might be debating getting a bark collar for your dog. I purchased one for Wolf because he goes nuts when someone visits and I couldn't hear myself think much less have a conversation if I am not standing right next to him. Now for those who think that I have taken the easy way out, you will just have to read some of my other threads. He has been in "serious" obedience training for IPO/PSA for the past year and the decision to use a bark collar in a very limited capacity was not one that I made lightly. I used it on Tues. when the lady who came to clean came in. It was a huge success!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know you may get some recoil but my experience with the bark collar is that preventing the barking also seems to de-escalate other accompanying behaviors. I have used them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Nancy, here's my little bark collar story, 

I have a now, 11 year old male aussie that can show displaced aggression at times, when he goes into a barking frenzy, I swear he just zones out and looses his mind.

Now I pride myself on being a pretty good dog trainer, but this dog has been the bain of my existence) He will bark when someone comes into the yard, and if he's outside, he will NOT shut up if someone pulls in, he works himself up so much, if the girls are near him, he'll just go after them, jump them, whatever.

Anyhow, his barking was something I could NOT stop, so I got a bark collar, one little zap, and ahhhh peace and quiet..It has stopped his 'zoning out' and 'displaced aggression', because he isn't working himself into a frenzy

I swear he even LIKES me to put the bark collar on him, he just wiggles his butt and is a happy little man

So I'm all for them tho I don't leave any collars on my dogs without supervision


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

The collar did seem to snap the dog out of what has been described to me as a frenzy and/or raging behavior. As I said, I am using it for specific situations only, i.e., to create calmness when friends come over. And I might add, there was no noticeable after effects on his drive and/or excitement level when I worked him a little later in the morning. I would never have tried this, if we had not been as far along in our training as we are. This is one of the last things that I have not been able to train out of him with the usual methods. And I might add, momma is more calm now, too!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Does he still bark if the collar is off???


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Does he still bark if the collar is off???


That is my question too. I think they need to wear the bark collar for a week or so as to not associate the shock with the collar and leave it on as long as the barking is an issue and even after that for some time. Once you forget to put the collar on and he does bark and won't get shocked he might learn the connection.
How about associating the person who he barks at with being shocked and the possibility of building up aggression towards this person.
I'd love to hear others' experiences.
How about warning barks in case something is not quite right in the night? You don't want to miss these barks.
It is an interesting topic.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Does he still bark if the collar is off???


I have a dog that requires a bark collar. He knows what it is, he knows when it's fitted properly or too loose, and he knows when it's on his neck but not turned on. He will bark (even with the collar fitted and on) to 'test' it. If it's not fully juiced he'll bark through it. But since he only exhibits this behavior when I am not present I cannot correct it any other way.

So they can tell, absolutely. If their urge to bark is strong enough they know exactly whats going on. If you have a soft or sensitive dog just putting the collar on them without even turning it on once they've experienced the shock can keep them from barking. Hard dogs won't give a flip in my experience; they'll try anyway. And once they figure out it's not shocking them they'll keep on barkin'! 

The dogs I've used bark collars on have never associated the shock with anything other than their bark. I wouldn't put it on them the first time with other people or animals present, though. That way their association is limited. They've never associated it with me, either. It tends to put the brakes on elevated physical behavior as well.


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

I think that this is a great tool, and I do think that if we have a tool that helps us getting somewhere faster (without really forgetting the well being of the dog) then why not? It's less stressful for the dog (by stop overreacting the stress level can get better, depending on the reason behind the bark), the dog learns much faster, and we also solve the problems with neighbors and so on.

My dog barks at other dogs when he hears them or sees them when he's at the balcony. With the collar, he stopped reacting crazy and ended up having more freedom. Also, we can't afford to let him bark crazy at night. We can't just follow him and tell him to stop barking all the time, and then he also is smart enough that if we are not near enough then he might choose not to listen.
Also, the shock is the kind of static shock that is uncomfortable but not really painful.

The only problem was that once, we needed to leave him at the balcony alone while we clean the house. We ran out of batteries so we couldn't use the collar, and he barked crazy for a few hours. After that, it seemed that it reverted all the learning.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My experience has been exactly the same as marbury.

Caveats. As with any e-collar you cannot leave this thing on all the time as constant pressure in one area (and the bark collar is most effective with the prongs over the voicebox) can cause skin breakdowna and infection. 

It has to be tight to fit. With multiple dogs outside I think a tight collar is less likely to catch a tooth during play but that is always a chance. Of course any collar can be snagged outside.

Some dogs can modulate their bark to avoid the shock. I had one who would give a high pitched yip........................yip which would not shock as opposed to barkbarkbarkbarkbark which would.

I really prefer NOT to use one and think prevention is the best cure but once you have a real barker on your hands it seems hart to break any other way.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think they are handy to use in certain situations.

My dog has started flyball and just got her first taste of doing a few jumps on Tues. This put her over the edge. I didn't mind the barking while she was being worked, but she is now so excited to do the jumping, that she's started barking and freaking out in her crate, where until we'd started letting her jump she'd just lay down and sleep. She is just getting WILD for flyball, which is great, but oh my, she needs to get that barking under control!

So I'm thinking I may pick one up just to use at those times, to hopefully nip that behaviour in the bud.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mine knows the difference. Once in awhile he will test it, if he gets that first zap, he shuts right up, if the battery is low and no zap, he knows it

I do NOT leave this on him 24/7 only at certain times when I don't want to deal with his possible barking (neighbors he may see thru the woods, company coming)..

And believe me, it ws not taking the easy way out, this dog is 11 years old, and has been a "chore" his entire life)) 

He actually is wiggling his butt when he sees me take that collar out and walks right into it,,he's a strange one


----------

